

Ask HN: Can you give me your opinion with this brand logo? - ramayac

What do you think this brand logo (http://i.imgur.com/MfK4g.jpg) is most suited for?<p>Up vote comments, for the context that you think suites it the best.<p>EDIT: I'll respond soon, HN is giving me the "You're submitting too fast. Please slow down. Thanks." message. I'm reading all your comments thank you.
======
michaelpinto
A brand is more than just a logo — a brand is the entire context of the
product. Coca Cola isn't just a logo, but also the shape of the bottle and the
water beads always used in the photography. So asking someone to give you an
opinion without a context won't give you real insights into what the logo is
communicating.

~~~
ramayac
100% agreed, you can upvote the answer that makes more sense (has more
context) to the given logo. And I've updated the question with the proper
notice. Thanks!

------
GiraffeNecktie
Hard to say. It wouldn't work for any product or service that I can imagine,
but that doesn't necessarily it's not right for something outside of my
imagination or interest. Personally I would go to great lengths to avoid
anything with a logo like that but maybe that's just me.

~~~
michaelpinto
I'm shocked that someone with a handle like GiraffeNecktie would be so punk
panda adverse! ; )

------
splish
record store, cd store, music shop for angsty (?Pre)Teens to loiter and/or
spend money

------
gsivil
Hairstyling for teenagers

------
Punter
hmm happy punk... never seen one

------
ramayac
music band (emo, punk, etc)

------
ramayac
game programming company

------
Tommabeeng
glamour photos for pets

~~~
Tommabeeng
no, for just pandas

~~~
ramayac
cool haha, thanks!

------
ramayac
clothing label

------
ramayac
digital agency

------
ramayac
design studio

------
ramayac
toy brand!

------
sswam
yakuza drug cartel? j/k

